# Any plans yet for Meet N Greet V



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Be sure and see related post "Meet and Greet Part V" for details....See y'all there!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im in, depending on homework.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Just another reminder .......


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Les, did we throw the leftover nametags in the Kitty last month, or should I get more?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Paul, I think we'll need more. Not only will we have them for the others, but I won't have to staple my old one to my shirt....See you there!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I have a matter that has kinda come up suddenly, that I have to deal with tonight. Wont be able to make it. 


jp


----------

